# Rob and Spydro's Top 5



## Rob Fisher (26/7/16)

@KZOR's message...

"@Spydro and @Rob Fisher ........... could each of you PLEASE post your five favourite setups (mod+tank) out of your whole collection and just do a one-sentence write-up on each as to why.
Think hard and thoroughly before choosing since a lot of your personality will be revealed by this exercise.
Would love to see that since I pay alot of attention when either one of the two of you post anything. "

Moved to this new thread... will think about it and respond shortly...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (26/7/16)

This will be good!
Thanks @KZOR and @Rob Fisher 
Am watching

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/16)

Rob's Top 5 choice of mods and tanks...

My number one choice has been #1 ever since I discovered REO's thanks to @Andre. I am never ever without a REO with a Divo on top. Reasons for loving it... a full bottle of juice and battery lasts me all day and the flavour I get from Tropical Ice is just perfect in the setup. Also it's my device I use in restaurants and public places because I get max flavour and can control the vapour. The Divo is my choice of atties and is fact I think the first bottom fed atty ever made and in my opinion still the best for flavour. Other benefits of the REO is it is very hardy and I have no doubt will outlast any of my other setups forever! I do a 6 or 7 wrap (depending on how I feel) of 26g Nichrome 1,5mm single coil in the Divo and use Rayon as my wicking material. If I could only have one setup it would be my REO. This is a MTL setup.

Here is a picture of one of my my P67 REO's and my original Avril (REO Grand) given to me by Robert O' Neil. Both with Divo's... both with drip tips by @hands and both with modified fire buttons also by @hands.



Number two on my list is a very easy choice and probably the setup I use most... and that is the Pico with Melo 3 Mini on top and cCell coil inside with Vapour Mountain XXX 3mg in the tank. This is a direct lung setup... it's not so much the Pico as it is the Melo 3 Mini which I find almost perfect... and I say almost perfect because it is only a 2ml tank and needs to be filled a lot... I in fact carry around a 30ml bottle of juice in my pocket all the time. But the flavour is unmatched and it never leaks and it looks cute! Top fill and I like the flat top with a Hands drip tip.

I love the look of the small Pico kit and it's easy to carry around and it fits in my REO holder in my car. Only draw back of this set up is you have to carry a spare battery and juice with you... but it's so worth it for the perfect flavour and hassle free. I have a full range of setups from the very expensive to the humble Pico Kit... this setup is the best value for money vape since the dawn of time!




Number three on my list is more the mod in the picture because it normally has a Melo III Mini on top... it currently has the Lemo 3 which is a new tank I'm testing... so the HotCig R150 made the #3 spot because it looks really stunning, is very comfortable to hold and is a dual 18650 device. It is also a very resilient device and despite taking it fishing and carrying it often when I'm out and want the dual 18650 battery life it still looks brand new!



Number #4 on the list is my newest mod and it's the DNA 200 Lost Vape Halcyon with a bottom fed Petri on top. The Halcyon is very well made and so far has performed perfectly... I'm not a big fan of the DNA200 because the thought of trying to configure it with the software on my PC leaves me stone cold and they really need to make a simple version for those of us that don't want to study for 4 years to work out how to use all the features. However the Halcyon works just fine right out of the box. But this setup is really more about the Petri which is a mighty fine dripper and the Halcyon is more a choice because it's a decent regulated squonker that can drive the Petri. I got a bottom fed version of the Petri from Catfish atty mods in the USA and there is little doubt that when I want big clouds and big flavour and a more powerful vape that this is my go to setup. I actually find myself useing this setup way more than I ever anticipated.



My top #4 choices I use about 95% of the time and all the other setups share the other 5% But if I have to choose a 5th setup it would have to be the Minikin and Avo setup because the Minikin for looks and battery life and the Avo for flavour... I just don't use the setup that much because I find the rewicking and refilling the Avo so often a pain.



Bottom line is my REO's with Divo and the Melo 3 Mini with cCell coil on any decent regulated device are my Chicken Dinner vaping setups!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (26/7/16)

Excellent writeup @Rob Fisher 
I loved reading that!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (26/7/16)

Was like honey for the eyes. Great Rob. I only have one of those and will aspire to obtain more in future.
Not sure how a teacher will ever be able to afford a REO or any of those fancy mech mods but I am very happy atm with my entry level mods .
Will treat myself come Christmas.
Thanks for the response ........very informative and helpful as usual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/16)

KZOR said:


> Was like honey for the eyes. Great Rob. I only have one of those and will aspire to obtain more in future.
> Not sure how a teacher will ever be able to afford a REO or any of those fancy mech mods but I am very happy atm with my entry level mods .
> Will treat myself come Christmas.
> Thanks for the response ........very informative and helpful as usual.



It's only a pleasure @KZOR...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (26/7/16)

And ....of course ....... as with any other subjective based opinion there will always be those that feel that there is a setup that deserves a spot in place of another.
Would be very interesting if other wise and serious hoarders  would post a setup that poses the potential to knock-off any of Robs top 5 from it's stronghold .
This could become a very interesting topic.
Where is @Spydro .......what time do Americans wake-up? Cannot wait to see his top5. (I am sure a REO will also pop-up somewhere )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (26/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Number two on my list is a very easy choice and probably the setup I use most... and that is the Pico with Melo 3 Mini on top and cCell coil inside with Vapour Mountain XXX 3mg in the tank. This is a direct lung setup... it's not so much the Pico as it is the Melo 3 Mini which I find almost perfect... and I say almost perfect because it is only a 2ml tank and needs to be filled a lot... I in fact carry around a 30ml bottle of juice in my pocket all the time. But the flavour is unmatched and it never leaks and it looks cute! Top fill and I like the flat top with a Hands drip tip.
> 
> I love the look of the small Pico kit and it's easy to carry around and it fits in my REO holder in my car. Only draw back of this set up is you have to carry a spare battery and juice with you... but it's so worth it for the perfect flavour and hassle free. I have a full range of setups from the very expensive to the humble Pico Kit... this setup is the best value for money vape since the dawn of time!



After reading this I am considering this setup as my go-to-device for travelling, or when I go out. So far I am using mostly the Crown on the Evic Mini for that purpose.
Question: your setup is the Melo 3 Mini, there is also a 4ml Version. Do you know if it fits on the Pico as well?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/16)

Tom said:


> After reading this I am considering this setup as my go-to-device for travelling, or when I go out. So far I am using mostly the Crown on the Evic Mini for that purpose.
> Question: your setup is the Melo 3 Mini, there is also a 4ml Version. Do you know if it fits on the Pico as well?



Hi @Tom! Long time no chat... yes there is a 4ml version and yes it fits fine... in fact the Pico Kit comes in two flavours... one the Mini and the other the 4ml tank. However the 4ml tank has given me an airlock issue (with the cCell Coils which I only use because they are by far the best ceramic coil on the planet) from time to time and I now pretty much *ONLY *use the Mini tank... the new Lemo 3 tank also uses the cCell coils but that too has suffered the dreaded airlock as well.

Here are some of the tanks that I have tested!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Tom (26/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi @Tom! Long time no chat... yes there is a 4ml version and yes it fits fine... in fact the Pico Kit comes in two flavours... one the Mini and the other the 4ml tank. However the 4ml tank has given me an airlock issue (with the cCell Coils which I only use because they are by far the best ceramic coil on the planet) from time to time and I now pretty much *ONLY *use the Mini tank... the new Lemo 3 tank also uses the cCell coils but that too has suffered the dreaded airlock as well.
> 
> Here are some of the tanks that I have tested!
> View attachment 61858
> View attachment 61859


Thanks Rob! However....today i decided to wait for the Aromamizer Supreme Mini, as I am really happy with the big Supreme. Never lets me down with flavour, leaking issues, refill issues....nothing. So, that would be my next tank. 
Do 23mm tanks fit on the Pico? Then i might buy just the Mod...to use with the above


----------



## GregF (26/7/16)

Some do some don't. For example my Uwell Crown tank does not fit on my Pico.
The airflow adjustment ring catches the battery cover.
It might fit with a squeeze but I didnt take it that far.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tom (26/7/16)

GregF said:


> Some do some don't. For example my Uwell Crown tank does not fit on my Pico.
> The airflow adjustment ring catches the battery cover.
> It might fit with a squeeze but I didnt take it that far.


thanks for the info. Meaning that the Pico is not for me, unfortunately. I have 2 Crowns, and I would not get a mod just for one type of tank only...


----------



## Spydro (27/7/16)

Sorry, I have been tied up with some personal heavy issues to deal with for a couple of days. Tonight I’ll take a break from my real life and kick in on this.

Much of this gear is out of service and stored away in boxes. So I’ll find some older pictures I still have stored for any pictures added. To qualify what follows some I greatly reduced the number of different liquids I vape, and with that was able to reduce the number of mods used in the 3-4 or more different gear rotations I do every day/night that are mostly 5 liquids at a time.

I’m going to approach this question in a different way than brother Rob did in his excellent write up.

In my near three and half year vaping journey there has been some gear that was OK and got me by for a time and many dismal failures in hyped gear that I hated. But also some that were notable favorites for a time along the way that lead to where I am now. So where I am is both because of them AND in spite of them.

I will list my “Top 5” in what will be almost reverse order, #5 to #1, to more closely follow the path as it happened.

#5.
While I had many mods before it, The Don became a short run favorite back in August 2013. The Megalodon from the UK is quite versatile with all the different size and voltage configurations it can be used in. My aluminum version can be a super small and light weight 3.7V or 5V, to a longer but still light weight dual series battery 6V or 7.4V mech mod and just about everything in between. For toppers on it, early on I used what I already had on hand that could fit on it’s smaller diameter 510 top cap… Kanger EVOD’s, T3’s and Pro Tanks, all toppers that I didn’t like, even when I rebuilt coils myself for some of them. So The Don shined the brightest later on when I started buying gear from By Leo in Greece. On this mech mod I used their eBaron dripper and Slim tanks with their Sopia RTA’s in them. I also used too many small RDA's on it to list them all.




#4
While not my first regulated tube mods, the ProVari 2.5’s I started buying in October 2013 were a step up from the Segelei ZMax V5’s and other Segelei mech’s I was using then with others. I soon gained a back door into ProVape to get some very special ProVari’s (unicorns). Top shelf of those unicorns is a unique one of one military prototype V2.5 that was never produced for sale, and a one of three only Stealth’s from the special high end line made to order for a specific vendor only that was made in very low quantity (I also have a Stealth Mini from that line). I didn’t buy the unicorns to use though. My favorite of all my ProVari’s that I did use a lot is a Metallic Green Mini. I bought endless accessories for my PV’s… including their extension caps for each of them; Tatroe extensions and bases; Loki, Kir Fanis and other sourced tank pro rings; their very expensive AC pass thru system to have endless use of any of my PV’s with no batteries when at home, etc; and way too many toppers made specifically for them or adaptable to them. I ran all of the “Pro” top gear that By Leo Greece offered for them, and their other adaptable tanks, Kir Fanis Pro, GP SnP Pro tanks, and with pro rings Kayfun’s, scattered other tanks and even had a custom tank made by Phiniac. I hate cartos, so all the tanks were ran with my fleet of By Leo Sopia RTA’s. Favorite ProVari set up though was the Green Metallic Mini with a GP PAPS SnP Pro Tank/By Leo Sopia. I stopped using my ProVari's the same day I learned what the companies true very dark colors were, and never supported them or their products again.




#3
IMO the best mech tube mods made on the planet came from VapourArt in Greece. Their mods and tanks are the ultimate in perfection, with the best machining and switch system, and built to last more than a lifetime. Of all the models of their gear the GP PAPS X line is the top of the heap. My GP PAPS TiX (Titanium) is my finest unicorn, the lowest run and rarest PAPS X there is or that there ever will be. It is still unused, is the lowest serial number offered to the public (#11 of the 99 released), and is the most expensive tube mod I have ever bought (altogether about USD560). But it is not my favorite, it’s just a show piece, a collectible from what I consider one of the best mod MFG companies in the business that is owned by a man that remains a true friend all these years later. All my other GP PAPS X’s are my favorites, both the SS and LUX versions, with their unique Heron tanks on them that are everything that a tank should be.




#2
A little out of the path taken order, but many times since joining the great forum I have commented on what is my current favorite setups. And that now includes specific TC mods and tanks for them. I won’t wade through all the ones I have that I don’t use anymore. But the Pico’s with Avocado 22’s as a close second must be mentioned. My favorites of all of them are the Minikin’s with Avocado 24 tank’s.




#1
The gear that has held this spot for two years still does, and probably always will… the Reos. The KISS mods that will last a lifetime. While Carlos built the very first bottom feeder in 2009 with commercial intent, the JuiceBox, the mod was very problematic, his MFG abilities very limited and the venture quickly failed. But it served a purpose, it lit a fire in Robert O’Neil who took the lead and built the very first Reos that were not only as easy and problem free as it gets to use, they were built so well most if not all of them those first ones are still in daily use. He put bottom feeders on the map, and all that have followed owe their roots to a very fine man and friend, Robert and the Reos he developed. More models have been added over the years, but the original basic design has not.

Picking just one favorite Reo is a hard at best if not impossible task. All 32 have been favorites at the time when they were still used. Some are from the early history of Reosmods, so collectibles of sort that were bought to own a small piece of Reo history but that I don’t use anymore. Some that should still be favorites but must not be anymore since I don’t use them now (not even the Woodvil’s that only one of is still used occasionally). So I guess if I have to pick a single favorite it has to be from the few that I do still use. Probably one of the four P67’s would have to be considered a favorite since they get used the most. IOW I am back in an only using 18650 battery mod routine now days thanks to the Pico’s for my outings that take the place of all my smaller batt Reos right now. Which atty’s on the Reos is another hard task to single down to just one because my atty’s in use are always based on those that run each of my flavor liquids the best with my always build to best flavor attitude. Most used BF atty’s now days (in no particular order) are the 2013 Cyclones, Nuppin’s and O-16’s, but I still use others for some specific liquids (Manta V1/V2 Hybrids, the No Gain, one of my RM2’s, etc).

A cop out on both the Reos and their atty’s I know. But this is about as close to a single favorite Reo combo as I can get for them because I run all my liquids in the gear/builds that runs them the best to my tastes.




WHEW!!! Time for a drink, a strong one or two or three or.....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 15


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/16)

Wow I thought I had a problem... @Spydro you take this hobby to a whole new level! 

I also got a mech mod from VaporArt in Greece... it was back in the old days and I thought the bottom fire button was silly so I got a side firing Tube mech from them! I still have it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (27/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow I thought I had a problem... @Spydro you take this hobby to a whole new level!
> 
> I also got a mech mod from VaporArt in Greece... it was back in the old days and I thought the bottom fire button was silly so I got a side firing Tube mech from them! I still have it!



I guess it could be called a "new level", but I think averaging $10,000 a year to vape when smoking had only cost me around $2,600/year would warrant a far less complimentary title. More likely names associated with a lost soul residing in a padded room in a straight jacket for good reason than being allowed out in public. It has been a fun path though despite the disappointments and cost. Besides, I have become quite fond of bread and water and beans. 

The early PAPS bottom switches were just part of the learning path all designers take on the way to coming up with something like the X switch. VA has some of the best machinists in the world that are so talented that they can even use this super precision switch design on their tiny 14500 Piccolo's. I have a V3.1 Piccolo (they have far more advanced ones now), but mine worked just as good as the 23mm X's did.

Piccolo on the left with their Spheroid tank... PAPS V3 on the right with one of my custom hybrid Senio Drippers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/7/16)

Spydro said:


> Sorry, I have been tied up with some personal heavy issues to deal with for a couple of days. Tonight I’ll take a break from my real life and kick in on this.
> 
> Much of this gear is out of service and stored away in boxes. So I’ll find some older pictures I still have stored for any pictures added. To qualify what follows some I greatly reduced the number of different liquids I vape, and with that was able to reduce the number of mods used in the 3-4 or more different gear rotations I do every day/night that are mostly 5 liquids at a time.
> 
> ...


Fantabulous!. Reo with OL16 takes my first spot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## BubiSparks (27/7/16)

@Spydro, would you care to share your info on Provape? They were represented here for a short time and I invested in a plain satin Provari Mini to the tune of around US$ 350 (ZAR equivalent) at the time. I don't use it much anymore but the quality is unrivalled for a mass produced device. I'd be really interested to know what put you off them....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (27/7/16)

It had nothing to do with the quality of the products or their customer service at all. That's the only positive thing I can or will ever say about the owners and managers, so the company. End of story.


----------



## Silver (28/7/16)

Thanks for that post of the top 5 @Spydro 
Extremely interesting and a very enjoyable read
Thanks for the efforts

I like how you tailor an entire setup to suit a particular juice. I have found that happening to me too in a small way.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (28/7/16)

Thanks for your kind comments as always @Silver. 

The different approach I take to vaping is the product of why I even bother to vape at all. Most folks seem to vape for the nicotine fix as the main priority, even when it's also about flavor to them as well. I don't need any nicotine at all in my liquids. For me it's more about the mechanics of smoking that I have always liked first, but my priority is always all about the flavor and finding the best method to get the very best flavor I can out of every liquid for my tastes. For me that is the build/gear combination that the liquids like the best to achieve that. Maybe it's just splitting hairs to some folks, but when the nicotine is taken out of the equation even subtle flavor differences and nuances are much more pronounced to me (and that even in VG liquids that by default do not carry flavors as well as those with PG added as some ratio of the base). 

In the end why everything about vaping is subjective, so a personal thing that IMO has to be found by yourself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (29/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow I thought I had a problem... @Spydro you take this hobby to a whole new level!
> 
> I also got a mech mod from VaporArt in Greece... it was back in the old days and I thought the bottom fire button was silly so I got a side firing Tube mech from them! I still have it!




Remind me which mech mod you have there Skipper, cant seem to find your bumpity bump vape mail post you posted back then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (29/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Top 5 choice of mods and tanks...
> 
> My number one choice has been #1 ever since I discovered REO's thanks to @Andre. I am never ever without a REO with a Divo on top. Reasons for loving it... a full bottle of juice and battery lasts me all day and the flavour I get from Tropical Ice is just perfect in the setup. Also it's my device I use in restaurants and public places because I get max flavour and can control the vapour. The Divo is my choice of atties and is fact I think the first bottom fed atty ever made and in my opinion still the best for flavour. Other benefits of the REO is it is very hardy and I have no doubt will outlast any of my other setups forever! I do a 6 or 7 wrap (depending on how I feel) of 26g Nichrome 1,5mm single coil in the Divo and use Rayon as my wicking material. If I could only have one setup it would be my REO. This is a MTL setup.
> 
> ...


Petri + DNA... My dream rig. One day, when I am grow up, I will treat my lungs to the experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/16)

DoubleD said:


> Remind me which mech mod you have there Skipper, cant seem to find your bumpity bump vape mail post you posted back then.



From Greece... Vape Art Sirius II Mech Mod with side button... 18650 and 18490 tubes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (30/9/16)

@Rob Fisher you gotta update this thread with all your Serpent Mini 25's!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/16)

skola said:


> @Rob Fisher you gotta update this thread with all your Serpent Mini 25's!!



Indeed i do! 

My two REO's are still on the list but an additional 3 need to be added all with Serpent Mini 25's on top!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (28/10/16)

Have a couple of new combo contenders for a "top" list in a small package: a Pico paired with an Avo G and a Pico paired with a Serpent Mini 22. The Pico's won me over immediately for my wee hours of the night errand runs. So did the Avo G's on them and 24's on the dual batt mods. The Avo's are my favorite tanks for the TC mods. The SM22 was a fail at first due to leaking, but acquiring a stock of Cotton Bacon V2 fixed that.

The Pico/SM22 runs one of my favorite DIY's exceptionally well, maybe even well enough to unseat the Reos I normally run it in. 

The king of the Pico/Avo G's is the black on black that runs quad coils at 0.15Ω. The ramp up is quite slow on the first pull or so, but my long slow lung hits gets it up to speed. It shines after that for a few pulls. The build uses up joose and VTC5A batts pretty fast, but not so fast that I can't use it for the shorter errand runs just tossed in a shirt pocket.

Made some pictures of the combo and build...






The Pico Squad on line...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/17)

Oh Wow... @kev mac asked me to name some of my top favourite vaping devices and I found this old thread and I see not one of my previous top 5 make the grade anymore!

Top RDA is the Hadaly both as a dripper and as a BF Atty on my Hellfire Shadow which is my favourite Squonker.



Top RTA is the Skyline.
Favourite Mod is the Hellfire Phantom.



Top RDTA is the NarTa but I think that is until I manage to get a NarBa which is very similar but with design changes that only make it better!


Favourite all around vaping device is the Billet Box with an Exocet RTA.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## kev mac (22/3/17)

Spydro said:


> Have a couple of new combo contenders for a "top" list in a small package: a Pico paired with an Avo G and a Pico paired with a Serpent Mini 22. The Pico's won me over immediately for my wee hours of the night errand runs. So did the Avo G's on them and 24's on the dual batt mods. The Avo's are my favorite tanks for the TC mods. The SM22 was a fail at first due to leaking, but acquiring a stock of Cotton Bacon V2 fixed that.
> 
> The Pico/SM22 runs one of my favorite DIY's exceptionally well, maybe even well enough to unseat the Reos I normally run it in.
> 
> ...


I guess you do love your Pico! Not to mention Avos


----------



## kev mac (22/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh Wow... @kev mac asked me to name some of my top favourite vaping devices and I found this old thread and I see not one of my previous top 5 make the grade anymore!
> 
> Top RDA is the Hadaly both as a dripper and as a BF Atty on my Hellfire Shadow which is my favourite Squonker.
> View attachment 89075
> ...


Thanks,that is an all star lineup in anyone's ball park!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/17)

kev mac said:


> I guess you do love your Pico!



I actually do love my Pico @kev mac!  I have had a few Pico's and every-time I have had one a friend who needed a new mod or needed to be converted from Stinkies has taken it... The Pico still has to be one of the best value for money mods known to man!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

Awesome @Rob Fisher !!!
Looks super - 

Who would have thought the Reo would drop off the list!!! ?


----------



## kev mac (22/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I actually do love my Pico @kev mac!  I have had a few Pico's and every-time I have had one a friend who needed a new mod or needed to be converted from Stinkies has taken it... The Pico still has to be one of the best value for money mods known to man!


Right you are, I have all the single cell mods I need but if I ever need another or as you said wanted to help convert a friend trying to quit smoking the Pico is a no brainier all the way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/17)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher !!!
> Looks super -
> 
> Who would have thought the Reo would drop off the list!!! ?



Yip... real sad... but I no longer MTL nor do I use Tropical Ice much anymore... it's pretty much XXX 24/7 and I never ever got XXX to taste right in a REO. The best vape I get out of XXX on a Squonker is the Hellfire Shadow with Hadaly on top!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (22/3/17)

My only complaint with a reo or any bf mod for that matter is squonking and driving at night. 
Still can't do it and focus on the road without getting juice to come out the airhole.

This is why I own tanks and use them mostly for driving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (22/3/17)

Christos said:


> My only complaint with a reo or any bf mod for that matter is squonking and driving at night.
> Still can't do it and focus on the road without getting juice to come out the airhole.
> 
> This is why I own tanks and use them mostly for driving.



Yeah but squonking while driving at night is far easier than dripping at night. 

Squonking on a Reo is a memory thing... acquiring the memory for how often and how much each different type of Bf atty you squonk on them wants. I have a hellofalotof different bf atty's, but once each is learned it's not forgotten. Was much easier for me I suppose when all I vaped for a long time was Reos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Petrus (22/3/17)

Christos said:


> My only complaint with a reo or any bf mod for that matter is squonking and driving at night.
> Still can't do it and focus on the road without getting juice to come out the airhole.
> 
> This is why I own tanks and use them mostly for driving.


At night you must squonk gentle @Christos

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kev mac (23/3/17)

Spydro said:


> Have a couple of new combo contenders for a "top" list in a small package: a Pico paired with an Avo G and a Pico paired with a Serpent Mini 22. The Pico's won me over immediately for my wee hours of the night errand runs. So did the Avo G's on them and 24's on the dual batt mods. The Avo's are my favorite tanks for the TC mods. The SM22 was a fail at first due to leaking, but acquiring a stock of Cotton Bacon V2 fixed that.
> 
> The Pico/SM22 runs one of my favorite DIY's exceptionally well, maybe even well enough to unseat the Reos I normally run it in.
> 
> ...


@Spydro , interesting build that quad ,how does it vape?Does it get warm?


----------



## Spydro (23/3/17)

kev mac said:


> @Spydro , interesting build that quad ,how does it vape?Does it get warm?



The quad build vapes the DIY's I've use in it just fine. To me a warm or hot vape is mostly a product of the build & number of puff counts within a specific time margin (although the joose itself can also add a couple of factors). So yes the quad build could easily become a hot vape if chain vaped. But I usually don't chain vape more than 3 to 4 pulls on any of my setups (number of pulls depend on how fast the build gets up to speed and the intensity of my DIY being vaped). "Usually" because with some of my builds/DIY's I could "almost" chain vape them constantly without degrading the experience. For example, with how I have all four of my Reo P67's set up with dual coil built Kryten's for the DIY's I am running in them I can almost chain vape them constantly except to pause to squonk them as needed. Eventually even the Kryten's would get too warm and start to degrade the vape though. But these setups are the smoothest, most balanced flavor vapes I have ever enjoyed with these four DIY's on any gear. So nice that 2 or 3 of them are included in every one of my rotations of 4-5-6 setups vaped together now days. It is turning these 4 DIY's into true ADV DIY's, and the Reo P67's back to the true ADG again they used to be before the TC mod caused hiatus since I came to this forum. I do like most of my TC mods, but only a few specific ones of the RDA's, RDTA's, RTA's bought for them are still in service. They back up the Reos acceptably, so will stay in use. But I am also digging out old mech gear again that has not been used for years to try some of the newer tricks on that I've learned since the days they were my ADG. So there will be some old mods under newer atty's, and older atty's on newer mods tried out, and many with totally different builds than normally ran in them. It will add to my vaping knowledge data base, and that is always a win. I might also revive some of my old DIY's as well that had promise to try them on the newer gear. Some that didn't make the grade on gear 3-4 years ago might on the newer gear with the newer tricks learned. Something new to play around with anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (25/3/17)

Spydro said:


> The quad build vapes the DIY's I've use in it just fine. To me a warm or hot vape is mostly a product of the build & number of puff counts within a specific time margin (although the joose itself can also add a couple of factors). So yes the quad build could easily become a hot vape if chain vaped. But I usually don't chain vape more than 3 to 4 pulls on any of my setups (number of pulls depend on how fast the build gets up to speed and the intensity of my DIY being vaped). "Usually" because with some of my builds/DIY's I could "almost" chain vape them constantly without degrading the experience. For example, with how I have all four of my Reo P67's set up with dual coil built Kryten's for the DIY's I am running in them I can almost chain vape them constantly except to pause to squonk them as needed. Eventually even the Kryten's would get too warm and start to degrade the vape though. But these setups are the smoothest, most balanced flavor vapes I have ever enjoyed with these four DIY's on any gear. So nice that 2 or 3 of them are included in every one of my rotations of 4-5-6 setups vaped together now days. It is turning these 4 DIY's into true ADV DIY's, and the Reo P67's back to the true ADG again they used to be before the TC mod caused hiatus since I came to this forum. I do like most of my TC mods, but only a few specific ones of the RDA's, RDTA's, RTA's bought for them are still in service. They back up the Reos acceptably, so will stay in use. But I am also digging out old mech gear again that has not been used for years to try some of the newer tricks on that I've learned since the days they were my ADG. So there will be some old mods under newer atty's, and older atty's on newer mods tried out, and many with totally different builds than normally ran in them. It will add to my vaping knowledge data base, and that is always a win. I might also revive some of my old DIY's as well that had promise to try them on the newer gear. Some that didn't make the grade on gear 3-4 years ago might on the newer gear with the newer tricks learned. Something new to play around with anyway.


You certainly have thought these things through,and that's totally cool, I just thought the quad looked so bad ass! Happy vapeing!


----------



## Spydro (25/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh Wow... @kev mac asked me to name some of my top favourite vaping devices and I found this old thread and I see not one of my previous top 5 make the grade anymore!
> 
> Top RDA is the Hadaly both as a dripper and as a BF Atty on my Hellfire Shadow which is my favourite Squonker.
> View attachment 89075
> ...



My favorite of these is the Hellfire Shadow, but I'd have a Kryten on it instead. I do love my Hadaly's as drippers on the Pico's/reg mods, but they don't squonk my DIY VG joose worth a damn.

You've been so over taken by the BB's of late (favorites), and have way too much other HE gear on hand as well.

So me thinks you ought to let me help you out by selling the Shadow to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/17)

Spydro said:


> My favorite of these is the Hellfire Shadow, but I'd have a Kryten on it instead. I do love my Hadaly's as drippers on the Pico's/reg mods, but they don't squonk my DIY VG joose worth a damn.
> 
> You've been so over taken by the BB's of late (favorites), and have way too much other HE gear on hand as well.
> 
> So me thinks you ought to let me help you out by selling the Shadow to me.



Mmmmm will try the Kryten on it....


----------



## Spydro (25/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmmm will try the Kryten on it....



Inbound coming your way...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

